# dash ac clutch relay 98 safari



## GARY BET (Jun 16, 2017)

anyone know where its located i'm thinking behind blower switch panel


----------



## C Nash (Jun 19, 2017)

Gary what kind of clutch relay are you talking about?


----------



## GARY BET (Jun 19, 2017)

its a small square relay with 4 wires when you turn on dash air it engages the ac clutch and condensor fan. sys. is full of freon so thats not the problem if I find the relay I can fix the problem.its at a shop now but i'm ready to bring it home and take care of it myself. appreciate your reply Gary


----------



## GARY BET (Jun 21, 2017)

we found the problem waiting on part


----------

